# So Cal Event need help



## Rockin Rooster (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't have any direct info for you but depending on what your expectations are for this contest I might know someone who could help you out. Are you trying to use the contest to try to help make up some expences or do you just want to have a BBQ contest as an additional draw for the public? If your looking to use it to help with expences then you might want to think of a diffrent solution, but If you just want to add a contest then I would suggest contacting Tana Shupe. She has built the Jack Daniels World championship contest in to the big time deal it is. She just retired fron Jack Daniels and is beginning to independantly manage events at various levels. Send me a PM because I'm not sure what her new contact info is but I will be talking to her in a day or two.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Dec 5, 2007)

You will find most competetors expect to pay an entry fee. this will often be where winnings come from as well as sponsorship from local business. I would also suggest contacting KCBS (www.kcbs.us) or some other BBQ sanctioning body toposibly help out. They can provide you with rules, scoreing, and judging criteria. There is a lot to BBQ competitions in the context that you will hear mentioned here. You will have to decide how much time you want to put into it because you could really spend a lot of time orginising one if you tried.


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 6, 2007)

Free free to contact me I currently run 
Five BBQ Contests in So Cal
We use a Peoples Choice Model at most of these


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Thom..could you kindly splain how you run the Peoples Choice judging?  We have been racking our brains on how do it for a chili contest but aint nobody come up with any brilliant idears on how best to accomplish the task. Thanks. 

bigwheel






			
				Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Free free to contact me I currently run
> Five BBQ Contests in So Cal
> We use a Peoples Choice Model at most of these


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 6, 2007)

The Public can buy 5 taste tickets for $10. 
 Each ticket gets them 2oz of BBQ, in a 3 oz cup.
And  one vote. 
The  taster awards the  vote ticket to the team they like best. 
The team goes wack and rings a bell and hoops it up 
generally acts a fool. 
Add these up at conclusion for you winner
The taste tickets are cashed in for a buck each
At my Stagecoach contest my LAST place team went home with $750
www.stagecoachfestival.com 

These are California Prices  :roll:


----------



## Unity (Dec 7, 2007)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> The Public can buy 5 taste tickets for $10.
> Each ticket gets them 2oz of BBQ, in a 3 oz cup.
> And One one vote.
> The  taster awards the  vote ticket to the team they like best.
> ...


That system is a thing of beauty, Thom.   

--John  8)


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Thom. 

bigwheel


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 9, 2007)

You bet It works better with one hour Turn Ins vs. 1/2 hour


----------

